# Eclipse mit J2ME für Siemens Handy installieren...



## Acidmrp (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich werd noch mal wahnsinnig mit Java  wenn alles installiert ist ist es kein
Problem, aber bis es mal installiert ist...

Auf meinem Rechner ist schonmal alles gelaufen, leider musste ich formatieren.
Ich hab aus verschiedenen Anleitungen eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung geschrieben,
was ich alles installieren muss, damit das ganze läuft. Leider fehlt mir noch ein
(hoffentlich kleiner) Schritt.

Ich kann schon ohne Probleme kleine MIDlets erstellen und diese per Ant compilieren.
Jedoch sobald ich die api.jar aus dem SMTK einbinden will bekomm ich eine 
Fehlermeldung:



> Could not find jar tool executable
> The jar tool requires a full JDK installation.
> Specify a full JDK installation in the Java preferences
> Reason:  Could not find jar tool executable.



ich hab die komplette Einstellungen durchsucht, finde jedoch nichts was ich noch
verändern könnte.

hier meine bisherige Anleitung:
http://www.gsm-dev.de/J2MEInstallieren.pdf

ich hoffe es kann mir hier einer Helfen auch dieses Problem noch aus der Welt zu 
schaffen


----------



## Christian Fein (27. Oktober 2004)

Acidmrp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich werd noch mal wahnsinnig mit Java  wenn alles installiert ist ist es kein
> Problem, aber bis es mal installiert ist...
> ...



Setze mal deine JAVA_HOME und Path Umgebungsvariablen:
set JAVA_HOME=C:\Programme\j2sdkxxx
set PATH=%PATH%;C:\Programme\ant\bin


----------



## Acidmrp (27. Oktober 2004)

Danke für deine Antwort,
leider hat das nichts verändert. Was mich aber etwas verwirrt ist, dass wenn ich die JAVA_HOME
Variable setze diese nur in der aktuellen Kommandozeile gesetzt ist. Wenn ich diese beende und
eine neue öffne ist JAVA_HOME nicht mehr gesetzt.


----------



## Christian Fein (27. Oktober 2004)

Acidmrp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für deine Antwort,
> leider hat das nichts verändert. Was mich aber etwas verwirrt ist, dass wenn ich die JAVA_HOME
> Variable setze diese nur in der aktuellen Kommandozeile gesetzt ist. Wenn ich diese beende und
> eine neue öffne ist JAVA_HOME nicht mehr gesetzt.



Du kannst sich permanent durch Arbeitsplatz - Eigenschaften - Umgebungsvariablen setzen.


----------



## Acidmrp (27. Oktober 2004)

danke, man lernt nie aus 

klappt aber leider noch immer nicht  ich hab echt keine Ahnung an was das noch liegen könnte...


----------



## melmager (7. Februar 2005)

dazu von meiner Seite noch ein paar Fragen:

hat einer von euch die J2ME mit Eclipse unter Linux am laufen?
und
wozu ist eigendlich ant da?

Hintergrund:
Ich habe eigendlich keine Lust mir XP zuzulegen nur um für ein Handy Java Programme
zu schreiben

Im Entwicklerpaket ist zwar Sun One Mobile dabei aber nur die Win XP Variante
und das freie Jbuilder + Mobile gibt es auch nur für Windows :-(


----------



## BeatSampras (17. März 2005)

wie wäre es mit eclipse? 

ist kostenlos und für so ziemlich jede plattform erhältlich.
ich hab auch lange auf jbuilder geschworen bis ich mich in eclipse reingefuchst hab.
http://www.eclipse.org

achja, wurde ne lösung gefunden? hab das selbe problem!


----------



## Dragon20 (17. März 2005)

Hallo.

Alles was man braucht für Eclipse und J2ME
http://www.eclipseme.org
Da findet man eine genaue Anleitung.
Habe aber auch ein Problem in diesem Zusammenhang.
Jedesmal, wenn ich Eclipse beende und das Notebook aus mache, dann wieder anmache, erkennt Eclipse meine SMTK nicht mehr.
Kennt jemand das Problem?
Immer neu installieren ist nicht so toll.

Gruß Dragon20


----------



## BeatSampras (17. März 2005)

also zu deinem problem ich hab keine ahnung. wenn du alles so gemacht hast, wie bei der eclipseme anleitung müßte es ja klappen. 

eclipseme hatte ich übrigens installiert, geht trotzdem nicht. hab auch das problem in der faq von denen gefunden, aber ich habe bei mir mit der hilfe immer noch keinen fehler gefunden...

bin schon ein bisschen am verzweifeln....

bye
thomas


----------



## melmager (17. März 2005)

Ich habe in meine Fall es aufgegeben mit Eclipse zu arbeiten -

ME + SIemens + Linux = geht nicht  

Würde warscheinlich gehen wenn ich mehr Basiswissen hätte aber für Anfänger ist die Aufgabe das zum Laufen zu bekommen zu aufwendig.

Ich für meinen Teil habe jetzt ein XP Entwicklungs System mit SUN One - geht einwandfrei

PS bei EclipseMe selbst sagen Sie in der Übersicht das Eclipse mit Siemens nur unter windoof läuft
aus diesen Grunde habe ich das Entwicklungspaket genommen was ich bekommen hatte.


----------



## Dragon20 (17. März 2005)

Hi.

@BeatSampras:
Genau das ist ja das Komische. Nach der Installation geht es ja einwandfrei.
Erst wenn ich Eclipse schließe und herunterfahre, geht es beim nächsten Start von Eclipse nicht mehr.

Gruß Dragon20


----------

